#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Petroleum Refining >  >  >  NEW_Exxon_Process_Design_Lectures

## panos

*NEW_Exxon_Process_Design_Lectures*

Introduction_to_Refining_Processes_and Other_Various Design_Lectures


Link for the first part : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Link for the second part : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Link for the third part :   **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Link for the fourth part :  **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Dedicated to all friends in the forum with all of my heart !!!


PanosSee More: NEW_Exxon_Process_Design_Lectures

----------


## bajupk

cool man... Thanks very much>...I would be happy if u can pls uploaded piping course as weel....Thanks again

----------


## aan09

*Thanks a Lot for Excellent Sharing !!!!*

----------


## sniperel

Thanks man!

----------


## Achilles

Excellent Post...Thanks dude for sharing...

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

Thank you

----------


## panos

This is to notify forum members that new material was added today, 4th of April, 2010. Please look at the top of this page to find the added links for the third and fourth parts of the course. 

Regards
Panos

----------


## Mikepehli

can you repost the No 4 pls? i cannot get the extension m Kiffisai

----------


## panos

Dear Mr Mikepehli,

Please, after downloading the file named Refining_amp,  rename it on your hard-disk using the filename "Refining & Chemical Processes.pdf" to make it an Adobe Reader file. Then you can open it easily like any pdf file. I believe this will be OK. I checked the link and I found that it works fine.
Regards

----------


## gusgon

Many many thanks my friend. Excellent material.

----------


## aragorn

Thank you

----------


## mkhurram79

thanks for these lectures

----------


## Mikepehli

it worked with the extension change
I am working for two Industrial Waste Water treatment plants with oil content.
i am looking for the API Separator spec and the API 674 for the dosing pumps
Do you have anything on this issue?
mikepehli@yahoo.com
xristos anesti


kalo pasxa
tks
mSee More: NEW_Exxon_Process_Design_Lectures

----------


## R_RAZI

Thank you

----------


## shakmed

Superb !!! Simply great effort.

----------


## f81aa

panos, thanks a lot

----------


## ted.rip@56

thank you

----------


## kp2008

Panos,,,Thank a million for the great material,,,

----------


## eriyanto.edy

panos,
thanks for sharing...

----------


## raj_01

Thank you

----------


## SIM2

thanksssss my boss

----------


## R-OH

Thanks for these lectures

----------


## caipigian

great man! thanks!!!!!!!!

----------


## ccpjeff

Many thanks.

----------


## amithok

thanks. great post

See More: NEW_Exxon_Process_Design_Lectures

----------


## rashed038

thanks man great post.

----------


## zefilo

Thanks

----------


## venkateshs_g

Thanks

----------


## maxky

Thank you very much. This lecture is very good

----------


## saverr

thanks very much for posting.
Excellent material

----------


## august8

Thanks!!

----------


## nasi uduk

great job dude !!

----------


## safetypartha15

Thanks a lot for an excellent sharing

----------


## miGs

excellent share!!! keep it up man!

----------


## trong40

Thank you.

----------


## mhuelva

Thanks

----------


## gord

great posting, thanks alot. bro.

See More: NEW_Exxon_Process_Design_Lectures

----------


## poomins

Thank friend for this lecture, I also have Flowmaster special training lecture. Would you like to get it?

----------


## yogi_process

Panos, Thank you very much for such a nice post!!!! Gr8 Buddy.!!!!

----------


## Francisco Aguilar

Thanks for the posted material

----------


## chemnguyents

thanks

----------


## joe3112

Thanks for a nice post.

----------


## greges2009

Thanks

----------


## rahul1234.2004

thanxs

----------


## greengeek

thanks a lot

----------


## letaec

thank you

----------


## velavanst

Thank u sir

----------


## krishnasawant

Thank you Panos!

----------


## kpartheeban

Thanks for the excellent materials  Panos

See More: NEW_Exxon_Process_Design_Lectures

----------


## Pedro Romero

Thank you

----------


## jdigiovanni

Thanks a lot for these interesting lectures

----------


## joseaguilar

Thanks

----------


## RAJAMANICKAM

4th part is getting down loaded.  message nit available.Can anybody help me please?  
S Rajamanickam-- E MAIL ID :  rajamanickams@gmail.com

----------


## padua

Thanks for the material, very good.

----------


## gilbert

Goodman thanks, only the first part remain...cannot download.

----------


## emiliopip3

Thank you

----------


## cristiang182

Thanks buddy!!!

----------


## Akhtar77

Thank you very much. Kindly upload part #1 agian as its link is expired.

----------


## mazharshaikh

dear panos 

plz repost these lectures. files are expired.

it would be so nice of u.

----------


## matthewbig

Please re-upload part 1., because it is not valid anymore.

Regards,
MatthewBIG

----------


## Ghalib

Please anyone kindly re-upload the first part. Thanks in advance.

See More: NEW_Exxon_Process_Design_Lectures

----------


## emiliopip3

Thanks

----------


## technicaldreamer

Can you please upload again part 1 and part 3? They are expired. Thanks

----------


## panos

Please find the new links for parts 1 and 3

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## technicaldreamer

thank you for your kindness

----------


## engr_mfarooq

Kindly re-upload the file............that liks have expired

----------


## engr_mfarooq

Thanks i have goten all files

----------


## Paldex

Thankyou Very Much Friend for the wonderful collection...

----------


## processengineer1998

thanks my friends

----------


## kanankiri

thank you

----------


## muhammad usman

Following link is not active
Link for the first part : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Please reupload it

Thanks

----------


## panos

Please find the new link for part 1
short link:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

full link:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## muhammad usman

Thanks alot

See More: NEW_Exxon_Process_Design_Lectures

----------


## coco_1

Could somebody upload the first part again? It is expired, thank you very much!

----------


## mehfuzansari1

Hey cool stuffs thanks i m downloading it... its a great share Exxon itself got a name, looking forward to ur stuffs 
thanks!!!

----------


## mehfuzansari1

Can u upload the 1st part once again giving error `No SUch File`

----------


## omsmk

Could somebody upload the first part again? It is expired

----------


## mahaer

Link 1 is dead. Kindly upload it agian.

----------


## thawdar

Thanks for sharing. Unfortunately 1st link is dead. Please help us uploading again 1st link.

----------


## jojeecares

File 1 has expired. please anyone load it. It would be also appreciated if other people can share gas processing and measurement related presentations/lectures as well.

----------


## Nabilia

Part 1 Introduction to Refining Processes Folder.zip 27.872 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Nabilia

Part 2 Lectures Folder.zip 65.264 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Part 3 Problems Folder.zip 6.267 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Part 4 Refining & Chemical Processes July 1969.pdf.zip 27.948 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## synthesis123

Can you re-upload the part 1 please. thanks.

----------


## synthesis123

its done. thanks

----------


## juhrilover

Dear Nabilia,


Thanks for the great work. Keep it up!!!See More: NEW_Exxon_Process_Design_Lectures

----------


## josefreitas

Panos - can you upload again. thank you.

----------


## omert

links are dead. can you please upload again?

----------


## josefreitas

namibilia, can you reupload part 3. Thank in advance.

----------


## Nabilia

Part 3 divided into 3 files

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## josefreitas

thank you for this good help

----------


## cardigan

can anyone kindly upload all the files??

Links are expired..

Thanks in advance

----------


## guru4life

Please can u re-upload if you have these files.

----------


## imlinked

It would be most appreciated if anyone can re-upload these lecture files.

Thank you.

----------


## mamta

It would be most appreciated if anyone can re-upload these lecture files.

Thank you.

----------


## George_CY

Hi Panos,

Could you please let me have the lectures too? Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## jacksp

Pls reupload, the links are dead, thanks in advance.

----------


## yashman

Pls. Reload the lectures

See More: NEW_Exxon_Process_Design_Lectures

----------


## yogacruise

Dear Sir,

Could you uplod to 4shared, coz all the link has down. thank you

----------


## yogacruise

Dear Sir,


Could you upload at 4 shared. coz the link down. Thank you

----------


## Ganeshkumar12

Hi Panos
Can you please upload these files again. Now it is coming as No file exists
Thank You

----------


## jituparekh

Dear Bro,

Could please upload again.....on 4shared....thanks....

----------


## josefreitas

please upload again. thanks

----------


## Lucas Vergara

Please re-upload.

----------


## alizia

Could you please Upload it again.

----------


## rumimallick

Dear 

Can you please share with me. i am not able to download from the links
hashmisb@gmail.com

----------


## XenaviX

no such file,,
anyone can share again?

----------


## jituparekh

Hi Nabilia,
Please re-upload?

----------


## zanlog

file does not exist

----------


## chemengshan

please reload it....thanks.

See More: NEW_Exxon_Process_Design_Lectures

----------


## jove

Please can you mail to me joshi_davies@yahoo.com

----------


## rmehta26

links are not working. Can you please re-share them ?

----------


## shekhar sahu

all links are dead plz upload and share.....

----------


## shekhar sahu

Dear Panos,
plz share it again as all links are dead ... plz help
:-shekhar001@gmail.com

----------

